# Taillight Lens NEEDED



## Gecko76 (1 mo ago)

Looking for a TailLight Lens (Or complete light) for B2150D. Lens NumberTC030-99210


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome….
A quick internet search of the part number shows the lens readily available at most online outlets…tho shipping costs are almost 1/2 again the lens price… B


----------



## fred.mazur (1 mo ago)

Thanks. Hoping to find a reasonable deal


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.messicks.com/part/TC030-99210/lens


----------

